# Using existing zencart or oscommerce templates...



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi,
Just wondering what experiences people have had with purchasing templates (i.e. template monster) for use with Zencart and OSCommerce.
How easy are they to change - insert your own graphics and manipulate?
Basically I use Dreamweaver and am more a visual designer (background in print) rather than programming, although I know basic html... so far I have downloaded zencart but really don't know where to start as I have limited to zero knowledge of php etc..

Has anyone out there had a similar problem? My shirts are printed and ready to go but the website side of things is really slowing me down. I started using paypal shopping cart but it is too limited for my needs.

Cheers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you can design your site in dreamweaver the way you want and you know basic HTML, I've found that cubecart is much easier to customize.

Their templates are just regular HTML templates that you can customize with your own stuff to make it look exactly the way you want.

When I last tried oscommerce and zen-cart, they were much harder to customize.

However, if you are buying a template monster template and just adding your logo, then that shouldn't be too hard at all for zencart/oscommerce. I think they provide instructions when you buy, plus there's lots of help available in the zencart/oscommerce forums.


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> However, if you are buying a template monster template and just adding your logo, then that shouldn't be too hard at all for zencart/oscommerce. I think they provide instructions when you buy, plus there's lots of help available in the zencart/oscommerce forums.


That's the problem I just want the framework - I want to customise completely with more than just my logo.
So Cubecart should be better - I guess the cost is similar anyway to buying a template. 
so do you think it would be simple to keep my existing site style (see link at bottom) with cubecart?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

nickycc said:


> That's the problem I just want the framework - I want to customise completely with more than just my logo.
> So Cubecart should be better - I guess the cost is similar anyway to buying a template.
> so do you think it would be simple to keep my existing site style (see link at bottom) with cubecart?


Yes, looking at your site, it would be fairly easy to match cubecart to that look exactly.

But it depends on your skill level. 

You mentioned that you design in dreamweaver (which is what I use). if you can copy and paste HTML and tweak CSS here and there, then you can make cubecart look exactly like your existing site.

I'm working on a site for a client right now where we designed the layout of the site completely separate from any cubecart ideas. He just told me how he wanted it to look. Once we completed the site design, then it was just a matter of copying and pasting into the right cubecart template files to get the look to match exactly.

It will take some time, but yes, it can be done.


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

nickycc said:


> That's the problem I just want the framework - I want to customise completely with more than just my logo.
> So Cubecart should be better - I guess the cost is similar anyway to buying a template.
> so do you think it would be simple to keep my existing site style (see link at bottom) with cubecart?


You can match your site using Zen-Cart.
You do not need to know php. Most of the editing can be done with the style sheet (CSS) and the admin interface.
Will it be easy? It will depend upon your skills and time.

Looking at a Zen-Cart template that you going to buy? Save your money!
Check out the Zen-Cart forums and do a search for that company.
Zen Cart Support - Powered by vBulletin


Checkout what people of done with Zen-Cart.
Zen Cart™ Shop Showcase :: Zen Cart - free shopping cart, Zen Cart™ Online Shop Showcase

M


----------



## nickycc (Feb 23, 2007)

Rodney said:


> Yes, looking at your site, it would be fairly easy to match cubecart to that look exactly.
> 
> But it depends on your skill level.
> 
> ...


Part of the problem is I rely far too heavily on the visual aspect, code just confuses me alot of the time... I'm a print designer who was relunctantly thrown into web design kicking and screaming... and now I want to start up my own shop with no budget to get anyone else to do it, so i'm struggling!


----------

